# Washing down jacket fail



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

So I washed our down jackets and I obviously did something wrong. The downs were clotted, in each compartment just one big clot. I've spent the last 4hrd softly tearing them apart n spread 'em as good as possible, dryer, again tear the remaining clots apart, rinse repeat, and after the 3rd tour in the dryer they finally begin to look like down jackets again. But it was so much work.

WTF did I do wrong with washing? I cannot remember that it was such a cumbersome process the last time :dry:

(Like instructed, I used 40°C, delicate mode washing)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dry cleaning


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

What is this "washing" you are talking about? :wink:

P.S. your trip to Japan looked like amazing fun! :smile:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've heard 3 or 4 tennis balls in with the dryer helps. shrug.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

_"*Down Insulation*
Wash your down garment in cold water in a front-loading machine with a gentle detergent. You can find specific detergents made specifically for washing down items. Machine dry on no to low heat (may take a few cycles) with two to three clean tennis balls added to the dryer to restore fluff. DO NOT bleach, iron or use fabric softener."_

from Patagonia's website.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Dry cleaning


Good hint. Next time!



Mig Fullbag said:


> What is this "washing" you are talking about? :wink:
> 
> P.S. your trip to Japan looked like amazing fun! :smile:


Lol, if you could have smelled 'em, you wouldn't ask :scared2: after all the hikes in J, I felt like a green cloud of smell is following my steps :laugh:

It was an eyes opener, in many ways. Big fun!



f00bar said:


> I've heard 3 or 4 tennis balls in with the dryer helps. shrug.


Yep, I do use em. The drying works. But how to avoid the clotting during g_washing_


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

neni said:


> Lol, if you could have smelled 'em, you wouldn't ask :scared2: after all the hikes in J, I felt like a green cloud of smell is following my steps :laugh:
> 
> It was an eyes opener, in many ways. Big fun!


:surprise: Nonsense!!! Heresy!!! We all know that women never sweat and always smell like fresh roses! :smile:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Dawn filled garments = always dry clean. Even if directions call for machine washing the outcome can still very much be iffy, it's just one of those things.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Another vote for Dry Clean only!!!!!

Just like a Down Quilt (Doona) the feathers end up in a tangled ball in each pocket!!!!! 

If you were wash, I'd hand wash, then just hang it in an airy place for a week, then give it a day or two in the sun!!!!! 

The "smell" is just bacteria, and warm water and detergent (I'd use Nikwax Techwash), coupled with a complete dry out, then full sun, will kill the little stench makers!!!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess this all reminds me of why I have avoided down for years on a sub-conscious level..

I do have one down "puffy" jacket now, but I hope I never have to throw it in the washing machine. I am always stripping off layers for the hike/skin up to minimize sweating in my clothes. I am sometimes a bit cold on the climb, but am afraid of getting my layers damp/sweaty.. then put layers back on for the descent.

YMMV


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

It will always clump in the washer. The tennis balls are supposed to break it back up in the dryer. It is always worked for me, though dry cleaning is clearly the safer bet!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

f00bxar said:


> I've heard 3 or 4 tennis balls in with the dryer helps. shrug.


Took the words right outta my mouth.

Edit: oh waaashing, srry I would definitely hand wash. I never dry clean but I suppose I would if I paid a lot for something.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...aren't there Down specific detergents available that prevent that? (...it's been decades since I washed anything with Down so,..) :shrug:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ...aren't there Down specific detergents available that prevent that? (...it's been decades since I washed anything with Down so,..) :shrug:


Yes, according to the Patagonia quote I posted

never tried one, though....


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Nikwax has a down wash....never used it, but their waterproofing detergent and other products are great, so I would definitely try that out.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've used the Nikwax down wash......works well. Got 8 down sleeping bags.......probably 8 or more down jackets. Front loading washer and the tennis ball trick in the dryer......no problems. It's gonna clump in the wash.......rinse that shit twice. Be careful to not tear some of the inner baffles when it's heavy and wet. This is all old school down......haven't tried the "hydro phobic" treated down just yet.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> I've used the Nikwax down wash......works well.


I do the same with my down sleeping bags. 

Front Load washer only as the agitator in a "regular" washing machine will rip the shit out of the internal baffles.

Nikwax down wash works well.

What I learned was that down fluffs up in part because of the natural oils present. Washing with any soap/detergent/dry cleaning liquid will strip some of that oil, obviously the harsher the cleaning agent, the more oil gets stripped. The more frequently you wash, same thing.

No matter what, washed down never lofts as high again. And all liquid saturated down clumps, and requires mechanical "declumping" during drying. Tennis balls in the dryer work....a lacrosse ball works better, just one hell of a racket!

Bottom line: try not to get your down dirty! Use a liner in a sleeping bag, maybe wear a shell over a jacket etc.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

the tennis balls will beat the clumps apart

even with tennis balls, you will have to resort to a bit of un-clumping by hand


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I used to own a dry cleaning business, we used to just wash down jackets in the washer. Use golf balls rather than tennis balls. Tennis balls are too big and not enough mass to really pound it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!
K, seems like the clumping after washing is normal, good to know.

Gonna try the dry cleaning route next time!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Another vote for Dry Clean only!!!!!
> 
> Just like a Down Quilt (Doona) the feathers end up in a tangled ball in each pocket!!!!!
> 
> ...



^this...
First hand wash, 
then soak in mirazyme
drip/line dry, 
then sun it 
and lastly fluff with ballz in z dryer.

I've never had a problem with clumping...the secret is to line dry....I've never done the dry cleaning thing.

McNett MiraZyme Enzyme-Based Odor Eliminator..

.they also have a unisex recipe

McNett Unisex Mirazyme Odour Elimator 250ml bottle


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If you're just trying to get the "stink" out. You can throw a jacket in the freezer for a day or two.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> If you're just trying to get the "stink" out. You can throw a jacket in the freezer for a day or two.


Seems like ur preserving smell there.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> If you're just trying to get the "stink" out. You can throw a jacket in the freezer for a day or two.


This is what hipsters do with their raw denim pants so they don't fade. And then they pretend like they don't smell like ass.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Seems like ur preserving smell there.


Works for my mt biking knee pads........they smell way worse then any down jacket.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Works for my mt biking knee pads........they smell way worse then any down jacket.


….Stop kneeling in Men's rooms!!! 





_BOOO_ Yah!!! >>>> :rofl3:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> ….Stop kneeling in Men's rooms!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my best Ralph Kramden voice......."Why I aughtta...........pow.....right in the kisser!"


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

Has anyone ever noticed a decrease in insulation after a "clumping" episode?. It would seem that, even if one tears the clumps apart, the fine feathers´fine texture (which is what insulates the most) could be somewhat ruined


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Just Febreeze it next time lol


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

The hell with all yous!!!

I'm allergic to down

:finger1:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Davichin said:


> Has anyone ever noticed a decrease in insulation after a "clumping" episode?. It would seem that, even if one tears the clumps apart, the fine feathers´fine texture (which is what insulates the most) could be somewhat ruined


It is a little easier to quantify with one of my down sleeping bags. 

It takes 30 minutes or so to fluff up to its full loft after spending a day in a compression bag in my pack. 

When new, full loft was about 10 inches high and remained about the same for 2 seasons. After the first wash, it never got over 9 inches high ever again, second wash took away another inch. (I had pictures of the same bag in the same tent, which is when I noticed) 

It was rated to -11C and I had several comfortable nights in it around that temperature when new. Nowadays, I can feel the cold if it drops below freezing.

I'd imagine the same would happen with jackets, but they may go out of fashion first.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BTW, I'm never eating a frozen dinner from a hipsters house every again. Not that I would anyway.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Davichin said:


> Has anyone ever noticed a decrease in insulation after a "clumping" episode?. It would seem that, even if one tears the clumps apart, the fine feathers´fine texture (which is what insulates the most) could be somewhat ruined


Didn't recognize any loss in volume, on contrary. After all the use n sweating? They were very thin before the wash n dry. After gently(!) tearing the biggest clumps apart and many many runs in the dryer, the jackets are now super thick n puffy again.


----------



## wherermykeys (Nov 3, 2015)

Just don't dry clean it if it's Gore Tex or any other waterproof/breathable membrane. And freezing works for the smell. My MTB stuff gets left in the garage over the winter to get the stink out. Washing them through the summer just never quite gets it all out. There is bacteria left on polyester fabrics that's very hard to wash out and that's where the smell comes from. (same with gym/workout clothing) Freezing it kills the bacteria.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wherermykeys said:


> Just don't dry clean it if it's Gore Tex or any other waterproof/breathable membrane. And freezing works for the smell. My MTB stuff gets left in the garage over the winter to get the stink out. Washing them through the summer just never quite gets it all out. There is bacteria left on polyester fabrics that's very hard to wash out and that's where the smell comes from. (same with gym/workout clothing) Freezing it kills the bacteria.


Not in the case of my fishing waders. I left them in the freezer for days and it still stunk.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

wherermykeys said:


> Just don't dry clean it if it's Gore Tex or any other waterproof/breathable membrane. And freezing works for the smell. My MTB stuff gets left in the garage over the winter to get the stink out. Washing them through the summer just never quite gets it all out. There is bacteria left on polyester fabrics that's very hard to wash out and that's where the smell comes from. (same with gym/workout clothing) Freezing it kills the bacteria.


Freezing doesn't kill most bacteria. It simply puts it in a dormant state. When it warms up, those same bacteria become active again. Airing your pads out would be effective (more so than the freezing aspect) to a certain extent, but there is a reason why you need to increase the frequency of airing out over time. 
Heat kills bacteria. 121° C is a very effective temperature for doing so. You only need about 10 minutes at that temp. It is also really good at melting things you like. 

Warm water and soap are probably the best way to do it. Now, with delicates and structural integrity, dry cleaning would be your best option (as long as they know what they are doing).


----------



## wherermykeys (Nov 3, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> Freezing doesn't kill most bacteria. It simply puts it in a dormant state. When it warms up, those same bacteria become active again. Airing your pads out would be effective (more so than the freezing aspect) to a certain extent, but there is a reason why you need to increase the frequency of airing out over time.
> Heat kills bacteria. 121° C is a very effective temperature for doing so. You only need about 10 minutes at that temp. It is also really good at melting things you like.
> 
> Warm water and soap are probably the best way to do it. Now, with delicates and structural integrity, dry cleaning would be your best option (as long as they know what they are doing).


Hmm...good to know. I guess that's why they still kinda smell in the spring after the first ride. I thought it was a bit better but I guess that was in my head. Oh well...the garage is still where they sit until the spring


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Feathered friends says not to ever dry clean down.

Always machine wash, with gentle powdered detergent (or down wash)

Washing & Care - For Sleeping Bags, Garments, and Bedding Feathered Friends


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

having tennis balls beat the shit out of your drier for 5-6 hours is not an option for me. I wear a down jacket 3-4 seasons no matter how stinky it is and then buy a new one. throw it in a vacuum bag and in the freezer over the summer to help if its unreasonable.


----------

